# Pups in SAN ANTONIO



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

If there is anyone on here in San Antonio, tx, I am looking for homes for our little pups! I don't want to give them to a feeding store. I just lost one of the fathers due to old age, so I can't bring myself to do that, ever. PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE INTERESTED. They will be born within the week, so in 6 weeks I need homes for most of my lil grandpups!! I am keeping two boys and one girl, but will keep you up to date on what else is available! 








This is Monty, he just passed away. He almost got to see his little pups born.









This is Sandy she is carrying Monty's pups.









This is my hubby's rat, Whopper! He was actually Monty's father. 









And this is my baby girl Heidi! She has the biggest little belly now! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Was this an intentional litter?


----------



## PrincessWolford (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes both were planned for. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Please re-read the rules that you agreed to when registering for this forum.

We do not allow the discussion of intentional breeding in any form, nor is this forum the place to advertise homes for intentional litters.

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....-Rules-READ-BEFORE-POSTING-Updated-12-04-2012


----------

